# Dry hopping a wet hop session IPA question



## Hop Star (22/3/17)

Hey everyone, I'm hoping for a little advice with regard to dry hopping a Chinook Harvest Ale my friends and I put down on Saturday (our 2nd AG brew on a recently purchased 3V HERMS rig).

The original recipe is the Ace of Chinook Session IPA from BrewDog (recipe #226 in their DIY Dog document). We utilised freshly picked Chinook flowers from my backyard hop garden for flameout addition so we altered the original hop bill. Also used US05 dry yeast, original recipe calls for Wyeast 1056.

Brew day was great - we hit all our target temps, gravity readings and volumes so we should end up with a 4.5% ABV beer according to Brewer's Friend.

The hop bill in the original recipe:

60 minute boil
 3.75g Chinook @ 60 min
 12.5g Chinook @ 30 min
 37.5g Chinook @ 0 min
 187.5g Chinook @ dry hop (BrewDog recommend whole leaf hops for this addition)
The beer is said to have 40 IBUs.

Here is our brew day hop bill along with cooling/fermenting info:

60 minute boil
 8g Chinook pellets (11.8AA) @ 60 min
 12g Chinook pellets @ 30 min
 200g wet Chinook flowers from my backyard hop garden (picked half hour prior to addition) @ flameout - steeped for approx. 10-15 minutes before cooling

Copper immersion coil + cold water in bath to drop carboy temp

Single pack US05 dry yeast (re-hydrated 1 hour before adding, added at approx. 30c)
Fermenting in converted bar fridge fermentation chamber at 19.5c +/- 1.0c.

Predicted OG: 1045
Predicted FG: 1008

20L of beer in carboy, hydrometer reading taken prior to yeast addition = 1045 


My question is:

We plan to dry hop the beer for five days once FG is reached/almost reached which is hopefully in another couple of days. We don't want to use any more hop flowers in case of infection, too much grassy taste, etc. so we will use Chinook pellets (we have 60g pellets left in packet).

How many pellets (in g) should I be adding to the 20L in carboy to dry hop for this style of beer?

Other info:
- malt bill: 2.3kg UK Golden Promise, 1.3kg Marris Otter, 0.5kg CaraMalt (single infusion mash @ 65c for 75 mins, mash out @ 78c for 10 mins, sparge @ 78c)
- we don't know the AA content of the backyard Chinook hop flowers
- the flowers were also probably used about a week earlier than optimal (forced to brew on this day so couldn't continue to monitor them for a TBC brew day).

Any advice is highly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## BKBrews (22/3/17)

If you only have 60g of the pellets then I'd be adding the lot. Personally, I think it should be closer to double that (or more). I dry hopped my last session IPA with 55g galaxy pellets, 40g Amarillo pellets and 40g Chinook flowers (dried) for 135g total and while it was very good, it still could have done with more.


----------



## Hop Star (28/3/17)

Cheers BKBrews!

I just added the dry hops. Went with the full 60g of Chinook pellets along with the rest of our Chinook flower harvest which my mate dried out during the week (52g dry). Will post details of how it turned out once it's bottled next week


----------



## technobabble66 (28/3/17)

Did you put the flowers into a hop sock and weighted it down with a piece of something stainless steel or glass?
If not, draining at bottling/kegging time might be disappointing...


----------



## Hop Star (29/3/17)

Yeah, put into a hop sock and weighed down with marbles


----------

